# Electric green Phasmid, Trilobite Beetle etc



## orionmystery (Oct 18, 2013)

Electric Green! What a cool and beautiful stick insect! Calvisia sp. (C. punctulata?). ID credit: Devon Henderson. Kinabalu, Sabah, Malaysia (Borneo). 



Stick insect (Calvisia punctulata?)  IMG_0973 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Stick insect (Calvisia punctulata?)  IMG_0968 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Prehistoric looking Trilobite beetle (Duliticola sp.?) on a decaying tree trunk at night, presumably feeding on those orangey stuff (fungi?). Pahang, Malaysia. 



Trilobite beetle - Duliticola sp. IMG_1589 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Trilobite beetle - Duliticola sp. IMG_1557 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Spiny stick insect. Haaniella sp. , probably H. echinata. ID credit: Alvaro Perez Gomez. 



Spiny stick insect - Haaniella echinata?  IMG_0962 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Reduviid



Assassin bug IMG_0297 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A mating pair of stilt legged flies (Micropezidae).



Mating stilt legged flies IMG_9893 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## CoBilly (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow, turn down the volume on that stick bug, so bright! The rest are great also


----------

